# Do you train in the snow?



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

So it is snowing this morning  and I wonder--how many field people train in the snow? Any useful tips? What color bumpers do you use--I am thinking white may not be so good.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Why not? I agree, white isn't a good color for the snow toys unless you don't care if they might not be found!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Absolutely. If we didn't our dogs would be off for 5 months of the year! The only time we don't train is when the snow is so deep the bumpers/birds would be buried in it, or the dogs would be lunging through it unsafely, or when there has been ice--then there is slipping danger if it is a solid layer, and cut danger if it is a layer over snow. At that point we might just do some drills in an empty parking lot.

As for what we use, the best thing is birds. They are visible, and if they do sink a bit carry much more scent. Sometimes we will still throw a white bumper depending on the background. The dog has to be able to mark it clearly to have a good shot at coming up with the mark cleanly. In that case you might want to place a bird but then throw a bumper, if say for instance your gunner is standing in front of a fenceline full of brown shrubs and trees!


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Training in all types of weather is good -- rain, snow, or shine. After all, hunting or hunt test days do not always have the most ideal conditions.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, we went training in the snow today and it was cold! When the snow settles my group says we will use black bumpers  I had a training buddy(labs) tell me Scout was so pretty and fun to watch it made him want a golden....except for the fur!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Great! If you can get birds though, please try to do so. It takes birds to make a bird dog. The other problem with bumpers in winter is that they can get extremely stiff in the cold and can potentially crack or shatter, especially the cheaper ones.


----------

